# Baby in obvious pain or discomfort with gas & poops



## KahluaCupcake

I mentioned it to his pediatrician briefly as I had only just noticed it, and she told me simply that most newborns are really gassy. 
But I feel so bad for him. He writhes around and makes terrible faces like he's in pain or severe discomfort, whether awake or asleep, before pooping or passing gas. I want to make the pain go away. He makes these grunting and pre-crying noises along with all of this, too. 
Is this actually normal, or should I make another appointment? 
I don't want my little guy going through unnecessary pain if there's a way to help him.


----------



## Button#

Mine was the same, my HV explained they cannot tell the difference between discomfort and pain and they think they are in pain when passing gas or pooing. They do grow out of it.


----------



## takethree2010

My LO had this really badly. And the wind would smell horrible too. I was confused as to how she could digest breast milk and make it smell so bad! She would cry when passing wind and the cry was so pitiful it was awful. But at about 6 weeks old it just stopped! She still passes wind but it doesn't smell as much and doesn't cause her pain. There is the very odd occasion when she will pass wind and cry but no where near as much as before. So hopefully when your LO gets a bit older then his will stop too. I think it's probably their digestive systems having to deal with the milk. Hope it gets better for you soon x


----------



## Mathmagican

My LO is incredibly loud and will repeatedly pull his knees up to his chest when is he is trying to make a poo. It is so pathetic and I feel so bad for him. If is just gas, we give him some gripe water. But there is nothing we can do to help him poo. We try to say encouraging things like "You can DOO it" and "Who does #2 work for?" I am not sure our pep talks help, but it does keep the moment light when you are feeling bad for your baby.


----------



## justplainTIFF

My son does the same. I usually give him gripe water and the taste calms him immediately and about 5-10 minutes later he's passin gas loudly but doesn't seem to be in pain anymore and shortly after he'll give a big messy poo. I always talk to him to distract him and myself by saying "you get those big mean farts out" and other silly things.


----------



## libbylou

DD is the same way. I talked to our family doctor, midwife and pediatrician about it...unfortunately it's just something they will grow out of.
Gripe water works only if she needs to burp, but if she needs to fart then I find that warm baths, a warm magic bag and lots of leg pumps help her get the gas out
She often wakes up crying because of her gas...last night she was up almost every hour crying about it


----------



## JessPape

here is a youtube video on what we o to help our LO with gas, it helps TONS! along with warm baths and tummy massages at night. https://www.youtube.com/embed/aq2X8uoTA5I


----------

